# Ruger 10/22 stainless/synthetic takedown FS in Hocking county SOLD



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

I have another Ruger 10/22 takedown for sale. This one is stainless and synthetic. It is in excellent condition and has never been shot or assembled. Comes with the backpack, paperwork, lock, scope rail, etc

SOLD $400 and I am willing to meet within reason

thanks again

Kelly


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Kelly ... sent you a PM ...


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

Back up for the Christmas shoppers.


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

Back up


----------

